# Small, Loud Travel Fan?



## MichaelColey (May 30, 2011)

Can anyone suggest a small, loud travel fan?  I can sleep with or without one, but my wife and kids have to have one to sleep good.  We use larger Vornado fans at home, but they take a lot of space when we pack them.  We've tried several smaller fans (including the Vornado Flippi), but they just don't make enough noise.

Any suggestions?  I'd love to find something really small and loud so we don't have to pack our full size Vornados.


----------



## teepeeca (May 30, 2011)

Clip a playing card (from a deck of cards) by the fan blade ---similar to using a card on a bicycle wheel, when you were a kid. It will make noise, without hurting the fan.

Tony


----------



## Passepartout (May 30, 2011)

What is it that you want, air flow or 'white noise'? For air flow, no small fan will move as much air as a big one. For white noise put a portable radio between a.m. stations and snooze away. 

Jim


----------



## hefleycatz (May 30, 2011)

MichaelColey said:


> Can anyone suggest a small, loud travel fan?  I can sleep with or without one, but my wife and kids have to have one to sleep good.  We use larger Vornado fans at home, but they take a lot of space when we pack them.  We've tried several smaller fans (including the Vornado Flippi), but they just don't make enough noise.
> 
> Any suggestions?  I'd love to find something really small and loud so we don't have to pack our full size Vornados.



UGH, I was just going to look at the flippi tomorrow.  We are ALL the same way,  sometimes if the bedroom is close to the kitchen/ette, we turn on the fan over the stove.  Alot of times, we go to Walmart and buy fans and then just donate to the resort(this is getting expensive)  I do have a couple "sleep mate" sound machines and they work very well.  Small and round easy to pack.

lee


----------



## Laurie (May 31, 2011)

Something like this:

http://www.amazon.com/HoMedics-SS-2...QG0U/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1306890351&sr=8-2


----------

